# My dog is shivering/trembling and wont eat her food?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Just asking if anyone has any experience with this, she hasn't eaten in 2 days or so, her own food anyway and she seems to be shaking/shivering as if she's cold or something but it's pretty warm today.

Would she be ill or anything?

Cheers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

vets mate

when my dog did this she had a muscle wasting disease. not trying to worry you but get her checked out


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> vets mate
> 
> when my dog did this she had a muscle wasting disease. not trying to worry you but get her checked out


Kk man cheers.

She's only started doing it, should I let it go a day or two just to make sure or something?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

how is her demeanor? does she seem down? withdrawn? it really could be summit as simple as a cold but personally i would get her to the vets asap


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is it foaming at the jaw?


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Get her to the vets mate asap! Don't risk it even if it is nothing it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> how is her demeanor? does she seem down? withdrawn? it really could be summit as simple as a cold but personally i would get her to the vets asap


Yeah she seems a bit down in all fairness, most mornings she'll be jumping all over me and **** when I get up but she was sleeping..

Hmm


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

No idea mate wish her a the best and hope you get things sorted out!

Would dread that if it was my dog! Something you got no control or know nothing about


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JoePro said:


> Yeah she seems a bit down in all fairness, most mornings she'll be jumping all over me and **** when I get up but she was sleeping..
> 
> Hmm


almost defo ill then mate (not that i am an expert)

its 5hit that dogs cant tell you whats wrong isnt it


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

damn, I hate reading things like this... specially when I can't do anything for the poor dog. I'd take her to the vets right now mate. she can't tell you whats wrong with her and you don't know.. she might be in pain.. Please take her to the vets now.... I hope she gets well soon buddy...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If she's not had any food in two days then I wouldn't leave it any longer and would get her to the vets as soon as you can mate.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

mal said:


> is it foaming at the jaw?


bloody hell mate... dont go there... I hope she aint got that...


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> almost defo ill then mate (not that i am an expert)
> 
> its 5hit that dogs cant tell you whats wrong isnt it


It is indeed man lol

I think she'll be alright, it's calmed down a lot in the past 20 minutes or so, but she's just doing it on like 10-20 second intervals...

I'm gonna' leave it a little while now and see how it goes.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

JoePro said:


> It is indeed man lol
> 
> I think she'll be alright, it's calmed down a lot in the past 20 minutes or so, but she's just doing it on like 10-20 second intervals...
> 
> I'm gonna' leave it a little while now and see how it goes.


frankly i think your stupid if you do.

not eaten for 2 days, that presents dehydration and then no energy from lack of food, if shes shaking aswell thats no good.

my dog had to have aloy of injections and treatments when she came down with somthing similar, we nearly lost her..

you'd be stupid to leave it in my opinion, not just for you but for the dog.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

We all worry about our pets when they become ill, but i think sometimes we ( me included ) can over react.Dogs can pick up bugs just as we do but they are generally more resilient than us so they don't get as many.

At the end of the day only you can judge if she needs to goto the vets, but as long as she's getting some fluids down her i'd try not to worry too much. she's most likely found something on the ground and eaten it.

Give her a day or 2 m8,unless she gets worse, and see how she goes.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> frankly i think your stupid if you do.
> 
> not eaten for 2 days, that presents dehydration and then no energy from lack of food, if shes shaking aswell thats no good.
> 
> ...


She's been drinking and stuff.. just no food.

And when I say a little while I mean like 45 minutes or so.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop being a cheapskate and get her to the vets b!tch. try the ones run by donations and u wont have to worry about the bill. u just donate what u can afterwards


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> frankly i think your stupid if you do.
> 
> not eaten for 2 days, that presents dehydration and then no energy from lack of food, if shes shaking aswell thats no good.
> 
> ...


mate, what was wrong with your dog when you took her to vets? just asking because I want to know what causes that so I can prevent it for my baby...


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

JoePro said:


> She's been drinking and stuff.. just no food.
> 
> And when I say a little while I mean like 45 minutes or so.


mate you got pet insurance?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sakso said:


> mate, what was wrong with your dog when you took her to vets? just asking because I want to know what causes that so I can prevent it for my baby...


several things, dust allergy, wheat intolerance and lactose intolerance.

she was then giving these steriods to help calm her when she does have a reaction, to dust. but she was then allegic to the steriods as they contained somthing toxic in them, but its all good now, she'd get special dog food, and hers as good as she's ever been


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

sakso said:


> mate you got pet insurance?


Umm... I'm signed up with my vets for a monthly price and they give you discounts on everything anyway. So no, but it's relatively cheap for me.

She's calmed down a bit now btw. Sleeping and no shakes for now!


----------



## Jerky (Mar 29, 2011)

don't be a pr**k then and take her to the vets ffs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think its incredibly selfish if you dont take the dog to the vets mate, it could save its life.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if it was a baby you'd have taken her to the hospital before even posting on here

don't wait a couple of days, get her to the fvcking vet


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know why your all saying it's selfish and I'm a pr**k.. I said I was going to jesus ****ing christ. I said I was leaving it a little while, not a day or 2.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Shivers / trembling probably because her body temperature has dropped due to the illness - could be something she eat. Your vets will have a phone number you can ring for advice, ring it mate.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

And she's fine now funnily enough. I was really worried though.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Shivers / trembling probably because her body temperature has dropped due to the illness - could be something she eat. Your vets will have a phone number you can ring for advice, ring it mate.


Hmm I was thinking it could have been the overall temp in all fairness, all **** was running through my mind.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

mate ppl feel for that poor thing.. thats why they having a go at ya... it doesnt matter if she is sleep now. just take her now... what you gonna do if she doesnt wake up (that happened to my mates dog).. or what you gonna do if she gets worst in the middle of night when no vets are open...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JoePro said:


> I don't know why your all saying it's selfish and I'm a pr**k.. I said I was going to jesus ****ing christ. I said I was leaving it a little while, not a day or 2.


You come on asking for advice about your poorly dog. EVERY person said go straight the vets now. Then you say no im going to leave it a while, why even bother asking for advice then if your just going to dismiss it like that?? Im not being funny but it looks a bit out of order to me mate.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

It was outta' my hands really, that's why i said i'll leave it. I had no family here or anything so i wasn't sure what to do as such since i can't drive and that.

And I've never taken her too the vets or anything before.. it's never been me to do it.

She's fine anyway lads. That's all that matters, and the only reason I asked was incase it wasn't anything too serious.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bet shes thinking what a cvnt joe is, same as all of us =]


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> bet shes thinking what a cvnt joe is, same as all of us =]


Lmao. I bet she is. Nah she's happy and running about, thinking what a sheep shagger I am. Jealous of how I love my sheep and not her :/


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Does your dog have any unusual little black patches on it anywhere tummy etc?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Monitor it bud. If you go to the vets and you're not completely happy ask for a second opinion. I did this and caught a pets cancer early. Still footed the £2k bill though. My gym guru's dog was looking very ropey and was being needy and I recommended the vets and they found it had contracted pneumonia. But ultimately it's your decision what you do from here. It's your dog. Calling you names isn't on IMO, but then this is the netz, I'm sure you monitoring the dog doesn't mean you love her any less or any insinuation like that. Some people naturally over-react, it's in their nature. I'm one of them.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Does your dog have any unusual little black patches on it anywhere tummy etc?


Not so much 'patches' she's been getting a hella lot of sores on her undercarrage and back lately though. She's fine now, ate her food, been for a walk etc.

I think she must have just eaten something and made her ill!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Monitor it bud. If you go to the vets and you're not completely happy ask for a second opinion. I did this and caught a pets cancer early. Still footed the £2k bill though. My gym guru's dog was looking very ropey and was being needy and I recommended the vets and they found it had contracted pneumonia. But ultimately it's your decision what you do from here. It's your dog. Calling you names isn't on IMO, but then this is the netz, I'm sure you monitoring the dog doesn't mean you love her any less or any insinuation like that. Some people naturally over-react, it's in their nature. I'm one of them.


I'll keep an aye mate, cheers 

Yeah I was a bit nervous of it all, but I didn't want to go OTT and stuff, I'd like to make sure though.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

JoePro said:


> It was outta' my hands really, that's why i said i'll leave it. I had no family here or anything so i wasn't sure what to do as such since i can't drive and that.
> 
> And I've never taken her too the vets or anything before..* it's never been me to do it*.
> 
> She's fine anyway lads. That's all that matters, and the only reason I asked was incase it wasn't anything too serious.


you being serious?

hope she's ok now, but in future, don't ask, get her to the vets, like i said, you'd do it if it was a kid without issue, i don't see a difference, they'd both rely on you to do the right thing for them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

does she have an itching burning sensation on her feet and is she becoming withdrawn and preferring to go out with friends from work?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you being serious?
> 
> hope she's ok now, but in future, don't ask, get her to the vets, like i said, you'd do it if it was a kid without issue, i don't see a difference, they'd both rely on you to do the right thing for them


When I say I've never done it I was normally in school and such when it was done, I'm only 17 man. It has never been my responsibility really.

And yeah I will do it in future.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I would straight up punch you in the face if we ever met.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

then redecorate his kitchen? you mad bastard.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

my dogs done this he had an infection in the glands of his rectum.

poped them out and he was right as rain.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

my dog sometimes has these weird shakes like he off balance and acts like he's ****ed, then like a minute later he's Ok vets cannot explain regardless of blood tests.

He sometimes drinks really fast and eats fast and It might be for him trapped air or something but I dunno about your dogs.

VETS asap or an emergency vet surgery.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Personally i would still take the dog to the vets whether it seems fine or not, the fact is its been shaking and not eating for two days. Regardless next time don't fk around, at the very least call the vets, they actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like adisons disease, my dog had that...........But I am not a vet and it is hard to diagnose.

Look up the symptoms on line and tell me if it looks similar.


----------

